# got the plow mounted



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i currently have the plow mounted and chains and wheel weights on my bolens 1669l garden tractor. all i need now is either snow or leaves either or ill be ready. what i really want is what im bidding on currently is the 38" single stage blower what i really want is the 46" two stage blower. if anyone knows of one for sale


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Moving this over to the Bolens section.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Never mind. My mistake. It is in the right spot. Got bumped up to the top anyways.


----------

